# 7 week GSP, continuosly whines when a human is not in sight



## jingleebellz (Apr 30, 2012)

We got a new GSP 3 days ago named Mila. She is quite young, 7 and a half weeks.

The first night, she slept inside, and was fine. The second day we kept Mila outside to try and help her get use to the outside environment, for when we go to work and school, she'd be able to run along the chain freely and go potty outdoors too.

However, she'd scream, whine, cry, (attempt to) bark, and throw a tantrum for our attention. We don't want her to develop a habit where she thinks that making noise would get our attention. So we held back our sympathy, and let her be. She'd whine and cry NON STOP for 2-3 hours (apart from when a human goes out to play and exercise her), get tired, then sleep for an hour, then wakes up and continues to make noise. She did this throughout the night.

When we go to school and work, shes going to have to be kept alone, but the moment she cannot see one of us, she'd begin to whine and cry. I kept her indoors today to try and reduce this problem, but to no avail. She is also sleeping inside tonight, but when she wakes up she continues to whine. It cannot continue on like this, as the neighbours have already complained, and we all need our sleep.

We are stuck on what to do, as this is our first time owning a dog and we don't want to encourage negative behaviour by training and trying to reduce this behaviour the wrong way :/ Please help, we want to raise a happy and healthy dog!

Here is a photo of Mila


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

7 weeks is still too young to be away from her mother. In her mind, her family is taking her out and leaving her to die - that is what happens to babies who are abandoned by their pack. She is screaming to say "You forgot me! Come back!"

Why can't she stay inside when you are at work or school? Where is her crate? Is it in your bedroom? I'd put the crate by your bed. If she starts whining during the night, take her out to potty and then back into the crate. If she won't settle, just dangle your hand so that she knows that you are right beside her. It won't take long for her to settle down. 
During the day, she'll need someone to come let her out to potty. Or others have had luck making a "safe room" that has space for puppy pads as well as her crate.
You really won't get any support for leaving her outside while you are gone, especially on a chain. If you do want to keep her outside while you are gone, invest in a good kennel.


----------



## jingleebellz (Apr 30, 2012)

She stayed inside today when we went to school and work, however she was still yelping and whining until one of us came home and she could see us.

Its quite problematic as no one is home to let her out to potty between 8am - 3:15pm, which is why we tried keeping her outside. I came home today to clean up her poop and piss inside the house, which feels as if we're setting back her housebreaking training.


----------



## Tatonkafamily (Apr 6, 2012)

We brought Roo home the day she turned 8 weeks. It took about 3 days before she stopped whining in general. She would just start whining for no particular reason and for the most part she was NEVER left alone, we have 4 adults, 2 kids, 2 dogs and a cat in this house to help entertain her  Remember, they are babies and they are going to cry - they need time to adjust to such a big change.

It took Roo* 10*, yes* TEN nights* before she stopped crying at night. We tried her in a crate downstairs (in the room we as a family spend most our time) but that was worse, she HOWLED for over an our being away from us. At least with her crate in our room, she would only just whine and cry off and on. She was up ever couple hours though needing to go out or needing to be comforted. It is seriously like having a new born, sleep deprivation is part of the game...it is a fact at this age. Now at 10 1/2 weeks old Roo will sleep from about 11pm to 5:30am with no crying. 5:30am is an hour before I normally would get up, but that is Roo's wake up time for me  Regardless if I want up, she is up. It is a good thing though, it gives me one on one time with her before the day starts, time to play with her and ware her out.

I suggested buying a very nice crate, getting some special toys that the pup ONLY gets when in the crate, and LOTS of coffee and patience. As far as when you are gone during the day, how long will the puppy be left? You might also need to find someone to come let her out mid day.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

A puppy that young will need to be on a schedule and go out every couple hours. By leaving the dog outside all day, you will be making it harder to potty train her, not to mention she is obviously loud, so people will know there is a helpless puppy in your yard. I was falling asleep at my desk at work the first week I had both my puppies...its very demanding!! They do stop crying in the cage but it can take a few days.


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

As well as the potty training, you also need to let Mila understand that's it ok to be alone. Life with you is a huge upheaveal for her, and she needs to learn how to live happily with you and your family. 

If I were you, I'd go out of her sight for just few seconds to start with - say 'See you later' and remove yourself. When you return to her sight just say 'Hello Mila'. Slowly increase the time that you leave her - don't make a big issue of it - just 'see you later' when you go - and 'Hello Mila' when you return. She needs to understand that you come and go and it's nothing to be worried about it. 

As she improves, it's wise to actually leave the house completely for short periods exactly as above. I know it takes patience, but it's well worth it. You really don't want to end up with a dog who suffers from seperation anxiety.

Good Luck. 
____________
Sue


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Leaving a pup that young alone in a yard is asking for disaster. She could easily get stolen or get out. At minimum you'll have a bored pup with no manners and you'll be back on the board in 8 months complaining about how destructive she is. Take the pup back to the seller if you're going to just leave her outside all day. 

Jelpy


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

So what is her schedule? 

How many times a night do you take her out to go to the bathroom?

You mention housebreaking training. What kind of training are you doing?


----------

